# Platinum Interchange



## Lharri (Apr 10, 2007)

Has anyone ever used this company before? Where did you exchange to ? How far in advance? How did it work out?

Thanks


----------



## teepeeca (Apr 10, 2007)

I havae used Plaatinum Interchange for quite a few exchanges.  I was looking for the southern California area; Oregon; and Hawaii.

Got all of my choices --- probably ten different weeks in Hawaii. (Did NOT try to get O'ahu, but got all of the other main islands.)

Tony


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 10, 2007)

We used them for San Antonio, TX and was very disappointed in the unit. Poorly maintained.  Probably won't use them again unless they have an area we can't get easily elsewhere.


----------



## RacineDuck (Apr 11, 2007)

*Platinum is great!*

We own a Lake Tahoe unit that exchanges thru Platinum.  In Jan., we exchanged thru Platinum for a week in Williamsburg, VA for May 27-June 3.  Got the unit on the spot!  They were great to work with, very helpful & friendly.  We also work with them to book our Lake Tahoe unit if we want to bank our week and use it another time.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 11, 2007)

RacineDuck: Glad to hear you are happy with them because of our very sad experience.  My hubby was born in Racine on Arthur. Small world.


----------



## CatLovers (Apr 11, 2007)

*Is their phone working?*

I've been trying to phone them since yesterday.  Line just rings and rings and rings.  Anyone know what's up?  I'm callng them at 1-800-854-2324 from Canada.


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jun 26, 2009)

You are correct about our "Request First... Deposit Last" policy where owners do not deposit their week or pay any fees until their exchange request is fulfilled, and the specialized customer service provided, keeps owners satisfied. Happy owners and vacationers, in general, are not only good for Platinum Interchange, but also for the resort they own at and for the timeshare industry itself.

Thank you!

Sandra
Platinum Interchange
800-854-2324 ext. 102


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 24, 2009)

Sure wish I had found your site about 6 hours earlier than I did.  I deposited my week with another outfit as they listed where we want to go as one of their resorts.  Of course, then they had no availability.:annoyed:   Then I found out about your service on TUG, got to your site, and the place we want has nearly unlimited supply with you.   Oh well, I went ahead and registered with you and maybe you'll still have availability when I can once again deposit!  Live and learn. 

Marty


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jul 24, 2009)

*a...WAY list*

If you own another week that you could bank with us, we could help you with your exchange request. I am glad you signed up to see our a…WAY list (inventory availability list).

Feel free to call us anytime!

Sandra H.
1-800-854-2324 ext. 102


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 24, 2009)

As soon as I have one, I will.

Thanks,

Marty


----------



## Judy (Jul 25, 2009)

Kona Lovers said:


> As soon as I have one, I will.


Many resorts will allow you to deposit early if you pay your MF early.

If your does, you could deposit another week with PI and then use the one you gave to the other company for something else.


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jul 27, 2009)

Judy is correct, many resorts allow you to pay your dues earlier then scheduled to allow you to deposit that week with an exchange company.

Have a great day!

Sandra H.
1-800-854-2324 ext 102


----------



## 555bettybuyer (Sep 22, 2009)

Just wanted to share my experience with Platinum Interchange:  Excellent.  Good service, follow up good.  Will definitely do business again.  Highly recommend.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 22, 2009)

What did you exchange and what resort/season did you get?  I used them once, was disappointed and haven't used them again so I would like to give them a second chance.

My not too good experience was in San Antonio, TX


----------



## Bernie8245 (Dec 1, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> What did you exchange and what resort/season did you get?  I used them once, was disappointed and haven't used them again so I would like to give them a second chance.
> 
> My not too good experience was in San Antonio, TX



Cathy,
    What resort did you exchange into in San Antonio?
Bernie


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 3, 2009)

Bernie8245 said:


> Cathy,
> What resort did you exchange into in San Antonio?
> Bernie



Bernie:  It was Wynnwood Townhomes (some timeshares, some year-round units)  I see it is also in RCI.  The unit we got had broken verticals in living room, very old furniture, dark and steep stairs to bedrooms.  It was quite a tricky drive to downtown San Antonio -- about 20 minutes.

The main scare originally was that the gate code given us by Platinum did not work so we were not able to enter the gated complex for about a half hour.  We finally reached someone in the office who gave us the correct one.

On a positive note, the grounds were were well maintained.


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Dec 3, 2009)

Platinum Interchange takes pride in the quality of the resorts our owners and members exchange into and in all aspects of our service which we continuously seek to improve. 

Your comments are extremely important to us. Due to the problems and feedback from our members about Wynnwood Townhomes, we stopped offering this property to our members back in March of 2009. 
It’s vacationers like you who help us to better understand the needs of our customers. We welcome your comments and appreciate your continued business with Platinum Interchange.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Bernie8245 (Dec 3, 2009)

Cathy,
    Thanks for the response. We will stay away from that resort.
Bernie


----------

